# SOMFY ILT



## xfred343 (2 Mai 2022)

Hallo, hab hier 3 Rolladen mit SOMFY-ILT und von denen geht neben dem 230V Netzanschluss ein 4-poliges RJ11 Kabel zur Steuerung (wahlweise 500I bzw. 510I als KNX-Adapter)

Bei der Steuerleitung habe ich folgendes herausgefunden:
PIN 1= Auf
PIN 2=GND
PIN 3=Steuersignal (hängt man eine LED zu GND, blinkt diese rasch)
PIN 4 = Ab

Ich möchte den Motor ohne KNX bzw. den Ausgängen aus der KNX steuern und hab folgendes herausgefunden:

Pin 1 auf GND kurz zusammenschließen = Rollade fährt komplett hinauf (bis zur Endposition)
Pin 4 auf GND kurz zusammenschließen = Rollade fährt komplett hinunter (bis zur Endposition)
Pin 1 und 4 mit GND dauernd verbinden = Rollade bleibt in der jeweiligen Position stehen
Pin 1 und 4 mit GND dauernd verbinden und PIN1 entfernen = Rollade fährt komplett hinauf
Pin 1 und 4 mit GND dauernd verbinden und PIN4 entfernen = Rollade fährt komplett hinunter

Mit zwei Relais, bei denen der Mittelkontakt mit GND und NC mit Pin 1 bzw. Pin 4 verbunden ist, lässt sich das Ding wie eine normale Rollade steuern - aber trotzdem sehr sehr strange - wer weiß mehr?

Übrigends: wenn man die Tasteingänge der KNX -Box 510i verwendet, geht nur komplett rauf bzw. komplett runter, keine Mittelposition und es ist dort auch egal, ob beide Pole zusammengeschlossen werden bzw. gemeinsam an GND.

Mich interessiert die Motorelektronik, es gibt ja von SOMFY einee  eigene EINSTELLBOX, aber nirgends findet man Infos, was im Motor verbaut ist bzw. was die Einstellbox macht. Weiß hier jemand mehr?


----------



## Oberchefe (2 Mai 2022)

Mit der Einstellbox werden bei einigen Rolläden Auf/Ab gleichzeitig angesteuert um in den Modus zu kommen, die Endlagen einzuteachen. Das sollte man tunlichst vermeiden wenn man keine Ahnung hat.


----------



## xfred343 (2 Mai 2022)

Ok, danke - also spielen wir wieder einmal "Jugend forscht", so wie beim ähnlich geheimnisvollen Ritto-Bus. Also wo ist das jetzt im Detail dokumentiert, in der Standardanleitung steht ja mal schon ziemlich falsch zum Steuerkabel:
1- Auf, ok
2- GND, ok
3 - Plus 5V, ist in der Originalanleitung definitiv falsch, mag sein dass die Signalamplitude 5V hat, aber da scheint eine Art interne Schnittstelle darüber zu laufen, muss ich jetzt wirklich mit meinem Oszi kommen?
4- Ab, ok

Also einem gewöhnlichen Elektriker kann es schon mal passieren, dass er Auf und Ab gleichzeitig an GND hängt, das kann auch bei einem nicht gegenseitig sperrenden Schalter leicht passieren, von daher bezweifle ich, dass man nur damit die Endlagen einstellt. Habs nochmals getestet, habs nicht geschafft, was zu verstellen. Vom Pin 3 lass ich lieber die Finger, solange ich nicht weiß welches (interne) Protokoll darüber läuft.

Ich hasse solche undokumentierten bzw. im Fall von Somfy ILT sogar falsch dokumentierten Schnittstellen und hoffe auf ein bisserl präzisere Infos - es würde schon helfen, wer der Hersteller dahinter ist, Somfy selbst wohl kaum... Vielleicht kann ja jemand ein Bild von der Platine der leider nicht mehr erhältlichen Einstellbox hier einstellen oder weiß Näheres.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (2 Mai 2022)

xfred343 schrieb:


> von daher bezweifle ich, dass man nur damit die Endlagen einstellt


Bei meinen ist es genau so, wie auch schon von @Oberchefe beschrieben.
Beide Kontakte gleichzeitig für 3s= Programmiermodus, dann untere POS ansteuern, erneut beide für 3s drücken, untere POS wird gespeichert, dann obere POS anfahren, beide 3s drücken, obere POS wird gespeichert und der Programmiermodus verlassen.


----------



## xfred343 (2 Mai 2022)

Ah ok, danke - das ist schon mal sehr präzise, dann ist meine erste Idee mit den beiden Relais bei denen am Ruhekontakt jeweils Auf und Ab gegen GND angeschlossen werden, wohl nicht so gut - woher habt ihr diese Infos? Dann hat die Einstellbox außer den 3 Tastern wohl gar nicht viel Elektronik, weil die schnell blinkende LED erhält man, wenn man PIN 3 mit einer LED gegen GND hängt. Gibts zur Einstellbox ein Manual bzw. kann man die noch wo kaufen?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (2 Mai 2022)

xfred343 schrieb:


> Ah ok, danke - das ist schon mal sehr präzise


Das ist bei meinen so, bei deinen kann es gleich, ähnlich oder anders sein.



xfred343 schrieb:


> Dann hat die Einstellbox außer den 3 Tastern...


Meine hat zwei Taster



xfred343 schrieb:


> woher habt ihr diese Infos?


Ganz klassisch über RTFM


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (2 Mai 2022)

xfred343 schrieb:


> Gibts zur Einstellbox ein Manual


Normalerweise nicht, sonst baut sich die doch (fast) jeder selber. Materialpreis sind doch keine 5€. Doppeltaster +2m Kabel.


----------



## xfred343 (2 Mai 2022)

Naja, vielleicht reden wir aneinander vorbei, die ILT dürft irgendwie doch anders sein, um 78$ hab ich die Box jetzt bei einem Anbieter samt Doku gefunden, bisserl mehr als 2 Taster sind drin, nur auch nicht viel mehr..


----------



## Oberchefe (2 Mai 2022)

Da scheint doch eine bidirektionale Kommunikation dahinter zu stecken. Infos zum Protokoll: https://blog.baysinger.org/2016/03/somfy-protocol.html
Allerdings braucht man da vermutlich noch eine Pegelwandlung, zumindest gibt es da extra Elekttronik zu kaufen: https://service.somfy.com/downloads...ctions_rs485_4ilt_interface_en_january_09.pdf

Weitere Infos brauchst du von Somfy nicht erwarten, da muss doch mal das Oszi ran.


----------



## Oberchefe (2 Mai 2022)

Könnte TTL-Pegel am Motor sein


----------



## xfred343 (2 Mai 2022)

Ich staune nur mehr und sag tausend Dank, mit so viel Unterstützung hätt ich hier jetzt nicht gerechnet - super das hilft ungemein, ja TTL ist mal sicher, es sind 5V zu messen, bei mir sind noch 3 Somfy 510I verbaut, die konvertieren dann das 4 Draht-Steuerkabel zum 2-Draht KNX Anschluss, in den Boxen ist mächtig viel drinnen.. Alternativ dazu gäbe es die RS485 Schnittstellenbox.

Ich denk mit meiner unkonventionellen Anschlussweise sollts auch gehen, ich hab nämlich 7 SPS-Linien im Haus mit Beckhoff BK9100, die programmier ich mit .NET selbst über Modbus TCP/IP. Für diese 3 Rolladen wurde vom vorigen Eigentümer extra eine KNX-Leitung verbaut und ein KNX-USB Koppler. Damit mein Programm nicht noch unnötig kompliziert wird, steuere ich diese Rolladen lieber mit je 2 Relais an, da brauch ich genau 3/4 Beckhoff KL2408-Busklemmen..

Alternativ und schon aus reinem Hobbyinteresse ist das propriertäre ILT-Protokoll aber sehr interessant, vor allem wenn man die genaue Position der Rollade dann auslesen kann..  zudem auch noch eine unbenutzte Beckhoff RS232 KL6001 im Zählerkasten schlummert.. ein kleiner Pegelwandler MAX232 dazwischen oder ein intelligenter Arduino und schon sind der Phantasie keine Grenzen gesetzt...

@Somfy: ich glaube die kaufen alles irgendwo zu, so eine eigene Entwicklungsabteilung vermisse ich da eher - denk bei der Produktvielfalt kennt sich keiner mehr so richtig aus, aber das gilt ja für die anderen großen auch, egal ob Busch/Jäger, Gira und wie sie alle heißen. Grad noch Weinzierl dürft sich bei KNX top auskennen...


----------



## xfred343 (29 Juni 2022)

Hier jetzt noch ein Feedback zum ILT-Bus (sollte auch für ILT2-Bus gelten)

Istsituation: 3x Somfy ILT-Rolladen mit 3 KNX/EIB-Interface 510i, dann KNX-Gira Netzteil, KNX EIB-Weiche ehemals Schlaps&Partner,
das obwohl lauter SPS verbaut  sind (Beckhoff Linienverteiler BK9100 und KL-Klemmen). Der KNX-Bus nur für die 3 Rolladen!
Istsituation: der totale Overkill einer Haustechnikfirma, die halt keine Ahnung von Bussystemen hat..

Umbau: Entfernen aller KNX-Komponenten, Entfernen der 3 KNX/EIB-Interface 510i
je Rollade: 3 Pole, GND, Up, Down gehen an SPS, GND kann man zusammenhängen, ist auch so für ILT-vorgesehen (sh. Internet)
also: 7-poliges Kabel (Netzwerkkabel war vorhanden) für alle 3 Rolladen, gehen an je 3x2 Relais.

Hier jetzt das Wichtige:
GND+Up 1sec: Rollade fährt permanent hoch (bis Anfangsposition)
GND+Down 1 sec: Rollade fährt permanent runter (bis Endposition)
GND+Up+Down 1sec: Rollade stoppt  (wenn sie vorher noch in Bewegung war)

GND+Up+Down 4sec: die aktuelle Position wird eingelernt
GND+Up+Down 1sec: die Rollade fährt die angelernte Position an (wenn sie vorher nicht in Bewegung war)

Wird jetzt mit Relais (2 Stk je Rollade) ganz klassisch über die Haussteuerung gesteuert (Modbus+Lonbus),
hab eine zusätzliche Taste programmiert mit der alle 3 Rolladen die angelernte Position automatisch ansteuern
und wenn man sie länger drückt werden die aktuelle Position für alle 3 Rolladen abspeichert - voll praktisch.

Anmerkungen zum 4. Pol (=getaktes PLUS):
PLUS+GND - blinkende LED, keine Datenübertragung über ILT (mit Oszilloskop zwischen allen Polen getestet),
das KNX/EIB-Interface macht das alles anscheinend alleine über Zeitsteuerung - mit PLUS+Up/Down kann man die Anfangs- und Endpositionen einlernen (besser also nichts machen)

Resume: besser gleich mit ILT-Bus ansteuern, das Ganze mit dem KNX/EIB-Interface war wohl vom Hersteller ein erster Gehversuch... wirkt irgendwie zusammengestoppelt und ist heute total überholt.


----------

